

Mailbox - co_pl_te
http://www.mailboxapp.com/about/

======
nadinengland
At first I though it was .mail (<http://dotmailapp.com/>) materialising, but
this looks interesting. Got in the queue with ~350,000 ahead of me, great.

------
WhySoCEREAL
Don't bother. The site says available on the iPhone, but it's not. You can
download the app and do nothing with it. It's just linkbait to pad numbers.

